# Reading with kindle propped up(book stands/cases able to stand)



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

For those of you who read with your kindle propped up i was wondering what you use? And how satisfied you are with the method you are currently using to prop your kindle up?

Do you find it too much to carry a stand around with you for if your going to eat somewhere or want a way to rest your hands? 

I'm trying to get a feel for if i want the javoedge or medge platform or if i should just buy a stand. I can't decide.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I have (and love) the M-Edge Platform.  My Kindle is always in it, so I don't need to remember to take something separate with me.  If I'm sitting on the couch or someplace like that, I just hold the Kindle/cover in my hand.  But then if I want to prop it (mainly for reading at my desk while eating lunch), I just tuck the little tab into the slot and stand it up.  I adore the look of the Oberon covers and would love to have one someday, but I'm too hooked on the "prop-ability" to ever switch unless Oberon comes out with a flip-style.  (Which I'm doubtful will ever happen.)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I ordered a Speck cover for mine months ago. I love it, and really don't want any other case. I love the feel of it, it's well padded, and I can use it as a book style cover, or as an easel style. I read at my desk for lunch a lot, and this case has been wonderful. I can also prop it up in bed. When I use it as a book style cover, the front cover folds back, and I can clip my light onto it. Mine is the black, so that it goes with whatever skin I choose to use. If it gets worn out, I will order another one.

http://www.speckproducts.com/products/dustjacket/kindle-2nd-gen/202



> I adore the look of the Oberon covers and would love to have one someday, but I'm too hooked on the "prop-ability" to ever switch unless Oberon comes out with a flip-style.


Same here!


----------



## JJB (May 21, 2010)

I feel the same way about my javo flip cover as dpinmd feels about her platform. The fabric covered ones are very lightweight and work great with any light, easy to hold while reading and easy to stand them up to read.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I second the Javoedge flip I have the snakeskin leather and its fantastic and the stand could come in handy


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

I 3rd the Javoedge flip. 
With my cover the stand is always with me.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm not too keen on the flip type cases so I use a Book Gem http://www.amazon.com/Bookgem-Book-Holder-Kindle-Tablet/dp/B0006J323C/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1277916218&sr=8-1

The disadvantage is you have to carry a seperate stand with you if you want to use it outside the house (although it folds up very compact). The advantage is the stand can be used not only for both a K2 and a DX, but also for an iPad or other tablet/ereaders if you have them and even DTBs.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I use the peeramid pillow at home.  I have a second one winding it's way through the mail to me as we speak.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

izzy said:


> For those of you who read with your kindle propped up i was wondering what you use? And how satisfied you are with the method you are currently using to prop your kindle up?
> Do you find it too much to carry a stand around with you for if your going to eat somewhere or want a way to rest your hands?
> I'm trying to get a feel for if i want the javoedge or medge platform or if i should just buy a stand. I can't decide.


Hey Izzy,
We had a KindleBoard member post her review of the JAVOedge flip cases ~ PieWacket blog.
Read her opinion + see her gorgeous pics there: *http://piewacket.wordpress.com/2009/08/24/flipping-over-javo/*

You can see the cases propped up, folded back, etc and she offers her 2 cents on it if that helps you.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I bought a $3 plate stand from a Department store the other day - works a treat.  Also, cooking stores may sell them to hold up cookery books.


----------



## freelantzer (Apr 28, 2010)

dpinmd said:


> I have (and love) the M-Edge Platform. My Kindle is always in it, so I don't need to remember to take something separate with me. If I'm sitting on the couch or someplace like that, I just hold the Kindle/cover in my hand. But then if I want to prop it (mainly for reading at my desk while eating lunch), I just tuck the little tab into the slot and stand it up. I adore the look of the Oberon covers and would love to have one someday, but I'm too hooked on the "prop-ability" to ever switch unless Oberon comes out with a flip-style. (Which I'm doubtful will ever happen.)


Ditto that. I adore my Platform cover. I can use it to stand on a table, like dpinmd said. I also use the cover to help prop up my Kindle when I'm sitting on my couch (which is where I usually read). I flip back the top cover so it makes a 90 degree angle with the bottom cover. I prop the top on my lap while holding the Kindle and the bottom cover. Works like a charm. I really like the look of some of the other covers, but I'm just too spoiled by the 'propability' of my Platform. I don't think I could ever give it up.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Hmm i'm leaning towards the javoedge or the platform more and more, now just deciding between the two and i'd be good. 
Thanks everybody the input is helping me a lot. I do think that not having to remember to take a stand with me would be best for me since i tend to lose stuff and misplace things.


----------



## bookmonster (Mar 31, 2010)

Considering this one & just wanted a second opinion. Please check out the video review & let me know what you think.

http://www.amazon.com/Menotek-Position-Stand-Apple-tablet/dp/B003KKFKSY/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is the one that some people are buying for their iPads and laptops. It works great for my iPad and Kindle DX. I did try it on a Sony Reader with cover and it works nicely. I really think the design is perfect. It can be ordered in black and white.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Portable-Adjustable-Laptop-Holder-Stand-Apple-iPad-/180516591033?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a07a095b9#ht_2266wt_962


----------



## caracara (May 23, 2010)

I 4th (?) the Javoedge.  It protects my Kindle, and props it up very nicely.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have multiple JAVOedge flip cases and they are great.  The patterns are nice and they are made very well.  They do not add much to the weight of the Kindle.  And if you check out the JAVOedge thread, there is a discount code for KB members.


----------



## minidreamin (Jun 28, 2009)

I bought this case for about $45. It holds the Kindle at a great angle for reading while eating lunch at work.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Pushka said:


> I bought a $3 plate stand from a Department store the other day - works a treat. Also, cooking stores may sell them to hold up cookery books.


Yup. I went the same route but got mine on line.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm thinking to order the javo edge now since i really like the new pattern coming out this month. And i have $15 in amazon giftcards that i can use to get it. 

minidreamin where did you find that case? I really like the design on it but the link doesn't work for some reason.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

izzy said:


> I'm thinking to order the javo edge now since i really like the new pattern coming out this month. And i have $15 in amazon giftcards that i can use to get it.
> 
> minidreamin where did you find that case? I really like the design on it but the link doesn't work for some reason.


What new Pattern is coming outjust wondering I can't find anything on it and am curious


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

Cherry Blossom Javo Edge Case

It's this. There are a few other colors, but thats the one i'm thinking about. 
I'm going to go check out the the Speck one at target also i think. I'm just not liking that the stand is on the inside of the case since it could damage the screen.


----------



## Javoedge (Apr 30, 2009)

izzy said:


> Cherry Blossom Javo Edge Case
> 
> It's this. There are a few other colors, but thats the one i'm thinking about.
> I'm going to go check out the the Speck one at target also i think. I'm just not liking that the stand is on the inside of the case since it could damage the screen.


Don't forget that we at JAVOedge offer 15% for Kindleboard users. 
Check here for the info in our *official thread.
*


----------



## tnolan (Feb 28, 2010)

minidreamin's case in her pictures is by a company called Tuff-Luv and the link is to a company called i-nique. Here is the link that will lead you to the company home page: (you can also find them on Amazon's site).

http://www.i-nique.com/detail.asp/cn=6/c=337/sku=5055205255637%22


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> I'm just not liking that the stand is on the inside of the case since it could damage the screen.


The stand is the same material as the inside cover, so there's no damage. The pull tab to pull the stand out is a satin like ribbon. When the stand is folded into the case, there's no way for it to damage the front of the Kindle.

Here are some images of my K2 in the Speck cover:

Standing:









Inside cover:









Standing with a reading light on it. You can see how it folds back in this one.


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

hoosiermama thanks for posting pictures it makes more sense now how the stand goes in. Speck didn't have very good pictures up on their site to show that the stand would be secure when closed.

Now i may have to drive to a target and look at the speck case. I'm seriously currently tied between speck, m-edge platform, and the javoedge in pink croc (but its not in stock on amazon where i have giftcards).


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> hoosiermama thanks for posting pictures it makes more sense now how the stand goes in. Speck didn't have very good pictures up on their site to show that the stand would be secure when closed.


I neglected to mention that when the stand is folded into the front cover, it is securely velcroed in place. It also fits nice and snugly in the front cover, so there's no movement. It's completely flush with the front cover.

Edited to add: Holy cow! The Speck cover is down to $18.38 on Amazon! I paid $35.00 when I got mine.
http://www.amazon.com/Speck-Products-DustJacket-Protective-KDL2-DJ-F-RD/dp/B0032B0XUG/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1278080605&sr=8-4


----------



## izzy (Jun 12, 2010)

The speck case may win just for the price alone now.


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

I have the M-Edge FlexStand Kindle Bookstand and I really love it! It's compact for storage/travel and works beautifully at any angle, portrait or landscape. 
I keep it in a leather cover and take it out for reading at lunch---also great for standing up on an airplane tray table.

I'm considering getting one for the KDX Graphite I just preordered!


----------

